# Aurora Apache Warrior Project in Progress Pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Modellers, the kit isnt half done yet, the horse patterns arent done either, will look completely diffrent when finished, this kit is painten by hand and airbrush, lots of work in this one, the camerea washed out some shading, will post mores pics when project is done, thanks for looking.
Buzz


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Fine work, there, buzz. I know what you mean about losing subtle detail in photos. One can still see this build is going to be beautiful.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy that looks Fantastic looking :thumbsup: !The skintones on the Apache are perfect and the color of the horse and the white patches on him really looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I love what you have done on this kit! Keep it coming! Looks FANTASTIC so far!


MMM


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Love seeing these Aurora rarities and I always love seeing what you do with them Randy. Are you going to make new decals (can't imagine that the originals are usable) or are you going to paint the "hand prints"?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Very, very nice. I've seen an Apache Warrior only once, and it was a gloss enamel kid's paint job - I couldn't appreciate the sculpture underneath. You're doing a fine job, one worthy of the rarity of the piece. Plase keep us posted.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks guys for the great compliments,much appreciated,Zorro, actually I can use the hand print decals, but they look so phoney, I am going to paint the hand prints on probadly.Man i really dislike this horse though, its the wrong horse to be an indian painted horse, oh well go with the flow I guess.

Buzz


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

buzzconroy said:


> Thanks guys for the great compliments,much appreciated,Zorro, actually I can use the hand print decals, but they look so phoney, I am going to paint the hand prints on probadly.Man i really dislike this horse though, its the wrong horse to be an indian painted horse, oh well go with the flow I guess.
> 
> Buzz


Very, very nce... I'm jealous.

What's the story on the kit? Where did you obtain it, etc.? (If you don't mind me asking.)

Regards, Geoff


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Truly becoming a work of art!! Beautiful job. Keep posting your progress!


I hope someone re-issues this kit!

Wayne


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dang it Randy!!! I still need the legs for my Apache, and now this!!! Breaks my heart!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

whew! keep us posted!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

buzzconroy said:


> . . . Man i really dislike this horse though, its the wrong horse to be an indian painted horse, oh well go with the flow I guess.


Looking really nice so far. I assume you have some knowledge of the Plains Indians. Why is that the wrong horse? Frankly, all horses look alike to me.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Buzz, that is awesome! Make sure you let us see the finished product!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again guys for the great compliments,will post more after I paint most of the bead work, bow and quivver.

Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Very, very nce... I'm jealous.
> 
> What's the story on the kit? Where did you obtain it, etc.? (If you don't mind me asking.)
> 
> Regards, Geoff


Geoff won it off ebay 4 years ago, in bad box, it comes up now and then but with a hefty price tag.I believe this kit was issued in USA IN 1960 OR 1961.

Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

scotpens said:


> Looking really nice so far. I assume you have some knowledge of the Plains Indians. Why is that the wrong horse? Frankly, all horses look alike to me.


Well this horse was designed for the gold knight, and it looks like a working horse, the native painted horses were lighter in weight and structure, they had to be swift.
Buzz


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Man, NICE job! I also wish Moebius or Monarch would repop this one.... always wanted one, but the eBait prices always go WAY too high for me...


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Dino

Buzz


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great so far Buzz. 

Maybe A corp has the molds? I sure would like to see them repop this one for sure. 

RK


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I would buy it even if it was released by LAPCO.Someone has just got to reissue this kit and the Confederate Raider as well.


----------

